# Form 80 question 47



## nadine1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi, I am filling up form 80 and I need some help in question 47 (Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?)

So here is the scenario, my sister has a PR and already landed, but doesn't currently live in Australia.. what shall my answer be?

Yes or No...

And if the answer is No, shall I put her details in PART T?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

When you say that your Sister doesn't currently live in Australia, what does it mean?

* She has done her Validation trip (before the IED) and is currently living in her home Country?
OR
* Is she temporarily out of Australia? 




nadine1 said:


> Hi, I am filling up form 80 and I need some help in question 47 (Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?)
> 
> So here is the scenario, my sister has a PR and already landed, but doesn't currently live in Australia.. what shall my answer be?
> 
> ...


----------



## nadine1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi thanks for coming back.. She has done her landing last May 2015 and back to her home country.. After a year she will move permenantly to australia.. It is the first option from the 2 that u provided.. hope this made it clearer..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In this case - just answer this question as *No* AND do nothing (No need to indicate anything in PART T).




nadine1 said:


> Hi thanks for coming back.. She has done her landing last May 2015 and back to her home country.. After a year she will move permenantly to australia.. It is the first option from the 2 that u provided.. hope this made it clearer..


----------



## nadine1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks a lot that was helpful..


----------

